# Hgh frag, is it that good at fat loss?



## j2048b (Mar 4, 2021)

Ive seen a few people say hgh frag is the go to with less sides than gh if looking strictly for fat loss?

Any truth , evidence or personal experience to any of this?


----------



## tinymk (Mar 4, 2021)

I did it years back and found no real benefit from it.  Just my $.02


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 4, 2021)

I heard mk677 + cialis will grow ur cock and get you leaner at the same time, nkt so sure about that tho


----------



## j2048b (Mar 5, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> I heard mk677 + cialis will grow ur cock and get you leaner at the same time, nkt so sure about that tho



Well since i got dicks for fingers and about to venture down the mk and cialis route...i CANNOT ****ING WAIT!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2021)

Always felt like that was the biggest bullshit on the market . Ology pushed it hard 11 years ago .. just the name puts me a off .. hgh fragment. I don’t want a fragment I want the whole damn thing


----------



## lfod14 (Mar 6, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Ive seen a few people say hgh frag is the go to with less sides than gh if looking strictly for fat loss?
> 
> Any truth , evidence or personal experience to any of this?



I'd question whether they've actually used it or not! I saw zero benefits from it, I saw descent benefits from HGH. I'd argue there are no sides from HGH unless you're taking it in abusing doses. If you're taking normal amounts for a little weight loss help and the anti-aging benefits it has it's worth it. Had a HUGE fat loss benefit from T3/Clen alternating with ECA weekly. Currently trying to get info to see if I can do that again since I'm pretty close to my last cycle of it but not getting a lot of hits on the posts I have out.

If you're wondering what I'm calling huge fat loss benefit I'm down 30lbs in 8 wks of that and feel I only took a light to medium strength hit over it which is pretty good. I also worked out a little less intensely as you ramp up it'll get some of your energy so it's hard, nothing horrible, but you're not going beast mode for sure.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 6, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> I'd question whether they've actually used it or not! I saw zero benefits from it, I saw descent benefits from HGH. I'd argue there are no sides from HGH unless you're taking it in abusing doses. If you're taking normal amounts for a little weight loss help and the anti-aging benefits it has it's worth it. Had a HUGE fat loss benefit from T3/Clen alternating with ECA weekly. Currently trying to get info to see if I can do that again since I'm pretty close to my last cycle of it but not getting a lot of hits on the posts I have out.
> 
> If you're wondering what I'm calling huge fat loss benefit I'm down 30lbs in 8 wks of that and feel I only took a light to medium strength hit over it which is pretty good. I also worked out a little less intensely as you ramp up it'll get some of your energy so it's hard, nothing horrible, but you're not going beast mode for sure.



Ok cool, what dose of hgh were u on?

I cant do eca, clen, my heart would explode.... arrhythmia and stuff, and anxiety, so adding stuff like that for me is a no go,

Congrats on the 30 in 8, thats damn good loss

How much and for how long will that weight stay off?


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 7, 2021)

I think real gh if anything 

Frag isn’t going to do even what shitty Chinese stuff would 

I’d also consider it a 6 month + thing too.  

Nothings going to happen for the 1st 125 days best case scenario


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2021)

gymrat827 said:


> I think real gh if anything
> 
> Frag isn’t going to do even what shitty Chinese stuff would
> 
> ...


my man gr! Love seeing this guy around


----------

